# vintage bicycle/motorcycle swap /show July 31-Aug2 Centralia Wa.



## cinelliphyle (Jun 3, 2009)

camping, Raffle, vintage bicycle/motorcycle show, great food, beer garden,
 Trophies, live music all weekend, This is a fundraiser for disabled veterans.
 It is held at 1400 Grand Ave. In Centralia, Washington.
 For further info or site/swap space registration or to enter a bike in the show give me a call at 253-826-0252 or email me at Rick@vroomart.com
 This is no ordinary event!!!...


----------



## cinelliphyle (Aug 5, 2009)

*you had to be there!*

16 bands on two stages, one inside and one out in the record heat for three days and nights. Lots of old machines motorized and not, tons of great finds among the vendors in the swap spaces. The best Bar-B-Q chicken meal that could be had was also available all weekend. The beer garden was next to the outside stage and was a great escape from the heat as was the large tent next the the bar-b-q equiped with mist makers to cool of the weary sun baked attendees. I ound several much needed items including a Silver King frame, a Whizzer motor, and a work stand. But was sad to have to pass on any number of fine complete bikes that were being sold in various swap spaces.
 Vintage Cinelli, BSA, Schwinn, and other brand bicycles abounded . while the vintage motorcycles on display also represented a wide variety of makers.
 On Sat.night the performance by the band "Gods Favorite Beecake" was beyond discription. The crowd was happy to be inside in the air conditioned hall and the entertainers were more than just musicians.
 The event was a fund raiser for disabled vets and was a smash hit. The night life around the camp fires was as good as it gets. 
 If you did not make it this year you should do what it takes to be there next because we will rampit up to an even higher level and will continue to make this event a very unique one that is a blast for the whole family.
 The emails are flowing like a river and the phone has been ringing of the hook with none but possitive responses and comments regarding an amazing weekend in Centralia surrounded by neat machines and great people..


----------

